# तकनीकी मंच > कंप्यूटर (संगणक) > टिप्स तथा ट्रिक्स >  What Made It Working??? (यह कैसे काम करता है?)

## satya_anveshi

दोस्तों आप सभी का स्वागत है सूत्र में जिसका नाम है- *ऐसा कैसे/ क्यों होता है?* दोस्तों बचपन से ही मेरा रुझान विज्ञान की ओर रहा है और शायद इसी कारण मुझे खाली समय में अपनी जिज्ञासा शांत करना पसंद है। यदि मानव यह नहीं सोचता कि ऐसा क्यों होता है तो शायद आज भी हम पाषाण काल में जी रहे होते। ऐसी कई तकनीकेँ हैं जिनके बारे में आप थोड़ा-बहुत जानते हैं और जो आप नहीं जानते वो आपको यहाँ इस सूत्र में जानने को मिलेगा। आइए शुरुआत करें इस सूत्र की क्योंकि *  'जानकारी रखना अच्छी बात है!'*

इससे पहले कि मैं सूत्र का शुभारंभ करूँ, आपकी सुविधा के लिए इसके बारे में कुछ बता देता हूँ-
1. सूत्र में विभिन्न विषयों, जैसे कि विज्ञान, तकनीक, कंप्यूटर आदि से जुड़ी वस्तुओं/ उपकरणों पर चर्चा करेंगे कि वे कैसे कार्य करती हैं।
2. प्रत्येक आर्टिकल को कई भागों में बाँट कर प्रस्तुत किया जाएगा।
3. आपकी सुविधा के लिए प्रत्येक भाग की समाप्ति पर अगले भाग का लिँक दूँगा, ताकि आपको पूरा आर्टिकल एक साथ पढ़ने में कोई दिक्कत न हो।
4. अधिकांश तकनीकी शब्दों को यदि हिंदी में न ही बदला जाए तो अच्छा रहता है, इसलिए मैं उन्हें अंग्रेजी में ही लिखूँगा।
5. मैं पूरा प्रयास करूँगा कि मेरे द्वारा उपलब्ध कराई गई जानकारी त्रुटि रहित हो फिर भी यदि आपको कोई गलती मिले तो व्यक्तिगत संदेश से सूचित करें, आपका आभारी रहूंगा।
धन्यवाद

----------


## satya_anveshi

दोस्तों आज मैं और आप जिस माध्यम से एक दूसरे से जुड़े हुए हैं, वो है हमारी आज की बेसिक जरूरतों में शामिल एक सुविधा इंटरनेट। इंटरनेट का हमारे जीवन में दिन प्रतिदिन महत्व बढ़ता ही जा रहा है, आइए इंटरनेट के आविष्कारकर्ताओँ को श्रद्धांजलि देने के लिए इस सूत्र की शुरुआत करते हैं इंटरनेट के बारे में जानकर।
हम निम्नलिखित भागों में जानेंगे कि कैसे काम करता है इंटरनेट-
1. Introduction
2. Internet : The Computer Network System
3. Internet Network Example
4. Function of Internet Router
5. IP : Internet Protocol Address

----------


## Chandrshekhar

लगता है अच्छी जानकारी मिलेगी , स्वागत है मित्र आपका ।

----------


## satya_anveshi

1. Introduction
internet के बारे में सबसे अच्छी बातों में से एक यह है कि वास्तव में इसका कोई मालिक नहीं है। यह छोटे-बड़े बहुत से networks का एक global collection है। ये networks विभिन्न अलग-अलग तरीकों से एक-दूसरे से connect होकर एक single unit का निर्माण करते हैं और इसे ही हम *internet* कहते हैं। वास्तव में internet का ऐसा नाम आपस में जुड़े हुए networks के कारण है।
यह जानना रोचक रहेगा कि शुरुआत में सन् 1969 में internet host computers की संख्या मात्र 4 थी जो अब बढ़कर करोड़ों तक पहुँच गई है। हमने जाना कि internet का कोई मालिक नहीं है, इसका मतलब यह नहीं है कि इसे monitor और maintain नहीं किया जाता है। The Internet Society यह सब कार्य करती है।
हमने internet के बारे में basic जानकारी तो जुटा ली है। आइए अब जानते हैं कि हमारा computer internet से कैसे connect होता है।
*अगला भाग*

----------


## The White hat Hacker

*वाह जी आगे बताइए*

----------


## amararya

> [size= 2]1. Introduction[/size]internet के बारे में सबसे अच्छी बातों में से एक यह है कि वास्तव में इसका कोई मालिक नहीं है। यह छोटे-बड़े बहुत से networks का एक global collection है। ये networks विभिन्न अलग-अलग तरीकों से एक-दूसरे से connect होकर एक single unit का निर्माण करते हैं और इसे ही हम *internet* कहते हैं। वास्तव में internet का ऐसा नाम आपस में जुड़े हुए networks के कारण है।यह जानना रोचक रहेगा कि शुरुआत में सन् 1969 में internet host computers की संख्या मात्र 4 थी जो अब बढ़कर करोड़ों तक पहुँच गई है। हमने जाना कि internet का कोई मालिक नहीं है, इसका मतलब यह नहीं है कि इसे monitor और maintain नहीं किया जाता है। The Internet Society यह सब कार्य करती है।हमने internet के बारे में basic जानकारी तो जुटा ली है। आइए अब जानते हैं कि हमारा computer internet से कैसे connect होता है।


aadarniya mitr benten mahoday itni achchi bisay par sutr ka nirmaan karne ka bichaar kaise aapke dimag me aayaa mai to yahi soch kar hairaan huyadi aahi gayaa hai to sutr ko gatimaan banaaye rakhe aabhaari rahungaa#abhi mai samsang glexy se msg kr rahaa hu jisme hindi font nahi hota # isliye angreji me hi likhaa hu #sorry

----------


## satya_anveshi

*Interenet : The Computer Network System*


*जब हम internet से connect करते हैं तो हमारा computer एक network का हिस्सा बन जाता है।*
प्रत्येक computer जो कि internet से जुड़ा है एक network का हिस्सा है, even वह computer भी जो हमारे घर में लगा है। कैसे? आइए समझते हैं एक उदाहरण की सहायता से-
सामान्यतया हम एक modem का उपयोग कर Internet Service Provider (ISP) के साथ connection स्थापित करते हैं। जब आप ISP से connected हैं, तो आप उनके network का एक हिस्सा हैं। अब ISP किसी और बड़े network से connected होकर इसका हिस्सा हो सकती है। इस प्रकार  internet मोटे रूप से बहुत से networks का एक network है। अच्छे से समझने के लिए चित्र की सहायता लें।
अधिक बड़ी communication companies का विभिन्न इलाकों में खुद का dedicated backbone system होता है। Backbone system के बारे में हम आगे के भागों में बात करेंगे। प्रत्येक क्षेत्र में company का स्वयं का Point of Presence (POP) होता है, यह कुछ वैसा ही है जैसे की किसी शहर में mobile towers होते हैं। यह स्थानीय उपभोक्ताओं को company का network काम लेने की सुविधा देता है। इसके बारे में एक शानदार तथ्य यह है कि इस पर कोई controlling network नहीं होता है, इसकी जगह पर कुछ high-level networks होते हैं जो एक-दूसरे से Network Access Point (NAP) के द्वारा connected रहते हैं।
अगला भाग

----------


## Teach Guru

*बहुत ही बढ़िया जानकारी दे रहे हो मित्र............ लगे रहो.......... धन्यवाद...*

----------


## Chandrshekhar

शानदार जानकारी है मुझे तो पता ही नहीं थी ।

----------


## Krish13

बहुत बढ़िया जानकारी दे रहे हो मित्र, नाँलेज के क्षेत्र मेँ यह सूत्र वरदान साबित होगा॥

----------


## Rajeev

> प्रिय मित्रों! मेरे पास इस सूत्र के लिए अभी काफी कुछ है लेकिन आपके मार्गदर्शन के आभाव में मेरे लिए कुछ भी कर पाना मुमकिन नहीं है। क्या सूत्र को और आगे बढ़ाया जाए????? मैंने आप पर ही यह निर्णय करने का दारोमदार छोड़ रखा है, आपके क्या विचार है, कृपया जितना जल्दी हो सके, मुझ तक पहुंचाने का कष्ट करें।
> ध्न्यवाद


जी मित्र, इतने ज्ञानवर्धक सूत्र को अवश्य गतिशील रखना चाहिए,
हम आपके समर्थन में है की इस सूत्र को गतिमान रखा जाएँ।

----------


## satya_anveshi

> जी मित्र, इतने ज्ञानवर्धक सूत्र को अवश्य गतिशील रखना चाहिए,
> हम आपके समर्थन में है की इस सूत्र को गतिमान रखा जाएँ।





> *जरुर मित्र इतने ज्ञानवर्धक सूत्र को आगे बढाओ ..........*


शुक्रिया मित्रों! आप के सहयोग के ही कारण आज मैं इस सूत्र को आगे बढ़ा पा रहा हूँ, आपसे अनुरोध है कि आगे भी दृष्टि इस सूत्र पर बनाए रखें।
धन्यवाद

----------


## satya_anveshi

दोस्तों आज हम लोग यह जानेंगे कि एक मोबाइल फोन, जो प्रतिदिन हमारे हाथ में होता है और जिसके बिना हम अपने जीवन कि कल्पना भी नहीं कर सकते, कैसे काम करता है। ज्यादा समय न गवाते हुए मैं अब आपको लिए चलता हूँ मोबाइल फोन कि वर्किंग कि ओर..........................

----------


## satya_anveshi

*How Mobiles Work*
*1.	Introduction :*

साइंस के महत्वपूर्ण आविष्कारों की चर्चा की जाए और मोबाईल फोन की बात न की जाए ऐसा तो हो ही नहीं सकता। मोबाइल एक ऐस डिवाइस, जो आज अमूमन हर किसी के हाथ में देखा जा सकता है, आज पूरे विश्व भर में मोबाईल यूजर्स करोड़ो में है। वाकई मोबाईल एक महत्वपूर्ण tech gadget है। प्रारम्भिक मोबाईल और आज के मोबाईल में बहुत अंतर है। आज का मोबाईल यूजर को बहुत सी अन्य सर्विसेज भी देता है; जैसे-

1.	Contact information स्टोर करना
2.	To do list
3.	Text messages
4.	Send and receive e-mails
5.	Information from internet
6.	Games
7.	TV, Music
8.	PDA, GPA and lot more



लेकिन क्या कभी आपने यह सोचा है कि कैसे एक मोबाईल फोन काम करता है और किस तरह एक बेसिक फोन से अलग है? इस आर्टिकल में हम मोबाईल फोन के पीछे काम कर रही तकनीक के बारे में जानेंगे ताकि हम जन सकें कि वास्तव में यह कितनी अद्भुत है। तो चलिए इस भाषण को यहीं विराम देते हुए चलते हैं मोबाइल्स की दुनिया में-
यह जानकर शुरुआत करना बेहद रोचक रहेगा कि एक मोबाइल फोन वास्तव में एक रेडियो है , बहुत ही जटिल और उन्नत रेडियो। टेलीफोन कि खोज Alexander Graham Bell ने सन् 1876 में की थी, और wireless communication की जड़ तक पहुंचा जाये तो नाम आता है Nikolai Tesla का जिन्होनें 1880 के दशक में इसकी खोज की थी (वर्तमान में इसका श्रेय Guglielmo Marconi को दिया जाता है)। कौन जनता था कि आगे चलकर ये दोनों अविष्कार ही एक महान गेजेट का आधार बनेंगे।

----------


## satya_anveshi

हाष!!! चलो पाथ गुरुजी के कारण सूत्र का नाम तो परिवर्तित हो गया है, मेरी और इस सूत्र को पढ़ने वालों की तरफ से उन्हें धन्यवाद।
अब मेरी बारी है कि मैं सूत्र को आगे बढाऊँ। थोड़े विराम के बाद एक बार फिर इस सूत्र में पोस्टिँग शुरू कर रहा हूँ; गणपति बप्पा मेरी सहायता कीजिएगा और हाँ आप सब भी।

----------


## Rajeev

> हाष!!! चलो पाथ गुरुजी के कारण सूत्र का नाम तो परिवर्तित हो गया है, मेरी और इस सूत्र को पढ़ने वालों की तरफ से उन्हें धन्यवाद।
> अब मेरी बारी है कि मैं सूत्र को आगे बढाऊँ। थोड़े विराम के बाद एक बार फिर इस सूत्र में पोस्टिँग शुरू कर रहा हूँ; गणपति बप्पा मेरी सहायता कीजिएगा और हाँ आप सब भी।


अब मज़ा आयेंगा बेन जी।
कब से प्रतीक्षा कर रहा था। इस सूत्र के आरंभ होने का।

----------


## sarmila

रेल gaari के पेर्तेक coch आपस में दो तेरह के होस pipe से जुड़े होते है १. बी. पि  मतलब ब्रेक पीपे aur २. फीड piipe  जब हम जंजीर खीचते है तो बी.pe पीपे का प्रेस्सुरे ड्रॉप होता है engine के under एक c3w  valve लगा होता है उसका काम होता है उगेर बी.प. का प्रेस्सुरे 5kg से कम होता है तो उसमे automatike ब्रेके लग जायगे

----------


## Badtameez

हाँ तो भाया अब तनिका तुम सूत्रवा आगे बढाओ।

----------


## satya_anveshi

> अब मज़ा आयेंगा बेन जी।
> कब से प्रतीक्षा कर रहा था। इस सूत्र के आरंभ होने का।


राजीव भाई, यह सूत्र पुनः शुरू करने के लिए आप ही ने मुझे प्रेरित किया है; आपका ध्न्यवाद...............



> हाँ तो भाया अब तनिका तुम सूत्रवा आगे बढाओ।


अरे भाई! हम तो ससुरा कब से ही कोसिस कर रहा हूँ पर ई गधा का नाती सूत्रवा है कि इतना हाँकने के बाद भी आगे नाहीं बढ़ रहा है।

----------


## satya_anveshi

*इंतजार की घड़ियाँ हुई खत्म और अब मैं आगे बढ़ा रहा हूँ अपने पिछले आर्टिकल.............................  ......... How Mobiles Work   को।*

----------


## satya_anveshi

*दोस्तों, इस लेख के पिछले भाग में हमने मोबाइल फोन के बारे में बेसिक जानकारी जुटाई थी.............. आज चलते है थोड़ा आगे.................

2. Basic idea :
Mobile phones के पहले के समय में, जिन लोगों को मोबाईल कम्युनिकेशन कि जरुरत थी वे अपनी कारों में रेडियो टेलीफोन का इस्तेमाल किया करते थे।
इस सिस्टम में प्रति शहर में एक सेन्ट्रल टावर एंटीना होता था, जिसमें केवल 25 channel ही उपलब्ध थे।
 इस कारन-
1. यूजर्स को अपनी कार में एक शक्तिशाली ट्रांसमीटर (लगभग 70 km तक कि रेंज का) यूज करना होता था।
2. चैनल संख्या लिमिटेड होने के कारन केवल कुछ लोग ही इसका उपयोग कर पाते थे।
इस सिस्टम कि एक अन्य कमी यह थी कि इसमें transmission half duplex mode में होता था, अर्थात् दोनों parties communication के लिए एक ही frequency को यूज करते थे, अतः एक समय में केवेल एक ही पार्टी बोल सकती थी (जैसा कि खिलौना walkie talkie में होता है)।
हमने सुना है कि आवश्यकता ही आविष्कार कि जननी है, इस उक्ति को चरितार्थ कर radio telephone system कि ये कमियां ही मोबाईल फोन के आविष्कार कि आवश्यकता बनीं और एक आइडिया जिसने दुनिया बदल दी, वो था किसी शहर को छोटे-छोटे cells में बांटना। इससे एक ही शहर में किसी फ्रीक्वेंसी को बार-बार काम में लेना possible हो गया था, अनेक टावर्स होने से ट्रांसमीटर्स का साइज और पावर कंजप्शन कम हुई और एक ही शहर के हजारों कस्टमर्स अब फोन का उपयोग कर सकते थे।
*

----------


## malikhunk

wow boss kya jankari h dhanyawad

----------


## RANAJI1982

बहुत अच्छा कर रहे हो बेन भाई लगे रहो...................धन्यवाद

----------


## Shri Vijay

*वाह बेन जी* * हर किसी को कुछ न कुछ अवश्य ही सिखने को मिलेगा चाहे वो* *ज्ञानी हो या* *अज्ञानी ,**ज्ञानवर्धक सूत्र है मित्र काबिले तारीफ हैं|धन्यवाद मित्र* |

----------


## pankaj20882

उपरोक्त जानकारियोँ को देखकर लगता है कि फोरम पर जुड़ना सफल हो गया । धन्यवाद बेन टेन जी

----------


## Teach Guru

बेन टेन भाई सुत्र अद्यतन करो।

----------


## Rajeev

क्या ऐसा संभव है की जैसे लैपटॉप में अन्दर बैटरी लगी होती हैं। वो pc में भी संभव है।

----------


## satya_anveshi

> क्या ऐसा संभव है की जैसे लैपटॉप में अन्दर बैटरी लगी होती हैं। वो pc में भी संभव है।


मेरे विचार से इसका उत्तर होगा-
जी नहीं, भाई।
बाई ऑब्जर्वेशन हम यह कह सकते हैं कि एक डेस्कटॉप के हार्डवेयर द्वारा द सेम ऑफ लेपटॉप की तुलना में बहुत ज्यादा पावर कन्ज्यूम की जाती है। इसलिए यदि हम एक डेस्कटॉप को एक बैटरी से ऑपरेट करना चाहें जो कि उसके केस के अंदर फिट हो, तो हमें एक बड़ी बैटरी की जरूरत होगी जो कि काफी बलकी होगी।
इसके अलावा डेस्कटॉप हार्डवेयर हीट भी ज्यादा जनरेट करता है और यदि उसके पास ही हम बैटरी भी लगा देंगे तो एक्सेसिव हीट जनरेट होगी जिसे डिसिपेट करना आसान नहीं होगा।

----------


## mamta007

अच्छी जानकारी से भरपूर सूत्र.   बेन भाई को प्रणाम

----------

